# TP vs TRINITY



## Scottie B (May 22, 2013)

Will a Thunder Power run with the Trinity D 3.5 motors?
I dont want to waste my money on a D 3.5 if the TP I already have will run with them. 
I am running Sportsman Truck 17.5 on a snowbirds size track 40x100....1s lipo

Also, how do you find the "sweet spot" in a brushless motor?

I ran 37 degrees timing on asphalt this past summer and the amp drap was about 2.1 at that setting, now that we are moving back on to carpet I am thinking I will possibly have to adjust that number.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

are you running blinky or open

Pretty much the 3.5 will beat the tp if money is tight and you are having fun stay with the tp. its a great motor the d 3.5 after this season might be banned after this season i dont know and dont want too debate here .if you are running blinky . I would leave amps were your at and run mayby a 5.35 too start .. open max timing on speedo - 8 or so on motor with a med 12.3 rotor . try 4.40 i have Fibromialgia my memory is shot i apologise on the open rollout mayby reilley can help on this.


----------



## Scottie B (May 22, 2013)

the speedo is run in blinky...

money isnt tight, Im going to buy what I have to in order to run up front, just didnt know if the tp would run with it


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Well then the 3.5 will stomp it


----------



## Scottie B (May 22, 2013)

my thinking was that the thunderpower can handle more heat than most motors, so I was going to increase timing until the temp got around 165-170, as long as the voltage wasnt dropping off to quickly. its running around 150 now but that is out in the 100 degree north carolina humidity, on a much bigger asphalt oval.


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Well thinking is one thing but that's my opinion and I'm sticking too it have fun


----------



## Scottie B (May 22, 2013)

no doubt, thanks for the info!


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

dr voodoo said:


> Well thinking is one thing but that's my opinion and I'm sticking too it have fun


He neglected to tell you that he is a Trinity mouth piece.

How ever he is mostly right. I have seen a TP keep up with a A+ driver driving it.


----------



## bojangles (Nov 6, 2009)

I run on much a smaller track than the size you are referencing but I can tell you without any hesitation that the 3.5 with the turquoise rotor was the motor of choice for all the spec classes. I don't know what rotor the open guys used but the motor was still the 3.5. Lets put it this way, if the motor (17.5 turn D3.5) wasn't as dominate as it is and the other motor manufactures were able to run right along with it would there have been any question to legality of the motor? Keep in mind though that the D3.5 will not be legal for the entire season with a cut off date to coincide the release of their new motor (if my memory serves me correctly.) 

Yes, Voodoo is a mouthpiece for Trinity but if you have the stats to back up your claims it is easy to speak your mind and Trinity has those stats. The link below is a press release from trinity following the Snowbirds race.

http://www.trinityrc.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Birds-Oval.jpg


----------



## Scottie B (May 22, 2013)

haha wow, I guess I should be looking for a good used d3.5 then


----------

